# Babies soon...how many??



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

We have received a new goat today!!! Obviously she is VERY pregnant. After raising goats for years I usually can pretty closely guess how far along the goats are...My guess is she is in her last month of pregnancy! I'm not too good on guessing how many they have. 

But I still have fun guessing and being wrong! 

So here is Bella ....in all her watermelon belly glory! She came with another goat that is no where near as big but both have a decent udder so I'm thinking single for Oreo (not pictured) and triplets for Bella. (I hope this pic attaches to the post) Not sure exactly how to use the iPhone app yet.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Jessaba said:


> We have received a new goat today!!! Obviously she is VERY pregnant. After raising goats for years I usually can pretty closely guess how far along the goats are...My guess is she is in her last month of pregnancy! I'm not too good on guessing how many they have.
> 
> But I still have fun guessing and being wrong!
> 
> So here is Bella ....in all her watermelon belly glory! She came with another goat that is no where near as big but both have a decent udder so I'm thinking single for Oreo (not pictured) and triplets for Bella. (I hope this pic attaches to the post) Not sure exactly how to use the iPhone app yet.


Wow shes huge!!! Im geussing qauds.... she pretty big


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yikes is Bella ever humongus & she's standing up!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on your new girls!
I'm sure you know from experience but depending on how many freshenings she's had... she could still just have twins  If this is her 1st though, she sticks out far enough on her right that she may have 3 in there


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Yes Liz, the previous owner told me both have had kids before last year, but I have learned you can't always trust people. I did ask that!! Although one teat is lower than the other a little like a kid nursed on one side more. Lol So we shall see.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sometimes those "used" bellies can be very deceiving 
Once those ligaments are stretched it's so hard to tell what you may get... I was seriously anticipating twins from Whimsey last February because all she ever had with previous freshenings was either singles or twins...she gave me quads!
I even had a doe who was HUGE'..... I hoped for 3 but she had one tiny 2 1/2 pound buckling 

The excitement and anticipation is well worth the surprise in the end!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm guessing 2


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, she is huge.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

She really does look like a watermelon! Congrats on the new additions!

My Nubian never looked very big last year, and we only saw two in the sonogram. Boy were we surprised when we ended up with triplets on day 149!


----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

Awww poor thing  hopefully she will get those little boogers out of there soon!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm hoping to have triplets or quads with my doe, but she's not due for a long while


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

These goats always keep us guessing that is for sure. Triplets would be awesome! We usually only have twins and every now and then a single. We had triplets for the first time a couple years ago and I was a wreck. I kept making sure everyone was sharing teats and getting enough to eat. I'm sure I would faint if she had quads!  Poor thing RAN as fast as her little legs could at dinner! It was cute and funny! Poor poor Bella. 

Btw I do have a question. What is the purpose of tagging a non registered goat? Like an ear tag. Bella has an ear tag. I have only seen boer goats with ear tags and was just curious. I know my neighbor tagged his when he raised boers to keep track of who he had. The guy who sold me Bella told me the goats were his wife's and he had no idea.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm guessing triplets


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Try not to sweat it if she has quads! They're extra work, but I had my first set of quads this year and they were wonderful. I ended up milking momma and giving two of the kids extra, since the two bigger kids dominated the teats. We all made it through, somehow. :laugh:


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Good luck! That is how big my doe was when she had triplets.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Here is a picture of poor Bella today!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

OMG!!! She is enormous!! Poor little goat lol I remember being that pregnant!! She must be soooo uncomfortable!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh My when is she due? Good luck on the kidding and I hope everything goes well. We had a big triplet year here last season so triplets are doable but I agree with staying on top of it to be sure everyone gets their turn and there are no piggies! Keep us posted.

Leaning towards quads. . . well that or they learned a trick to push out to make you think quads lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh my goodness! She's huge! When is she due??? Poor girl must be so uncomfortable, it looks like she swallowed 3 beach balls!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

She is in her last month of pregnancy. I have no exact due date, but her udder is no where near full. Poor thing can't even lay down normally. She laid down today and it took her a while to get up and down, and she didn't look comfortable at all!! Hoping for babies this month and soonish! I have done triplets before and it wasn't that bad. We just haven't had quads before. Im leaning more and more to quads the more time that goes by. I was just petting her and happened to feel some hooves. So she has at least one goat in there...the others maybe watermelons, but we have at least one animal with hooves


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

How is she doing? Any babies yet?


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Still waiting.....


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Poor girl!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Awe poor thing!! Hopefully she goes soon!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

poor girl! hope she kids soon!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Me too!! I'm about to the point where I'm ready to squeeze her lol!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

She will have three and she will have them Saturday before midnight.. She sure is big. lol


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

How is she doing? Any signs of delivering?


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

^^^^yeah any signs of labor or anything??


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

She is acting normal, cool as a cucumber (rolls eyes) lol. Her udder still has some ways to go. I think Oreo will go before Bella. Oreo lost her mucous plug Oct 25, and no progress with her either. :/


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Do you have any updated pics of your girls??


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I'll take some updated pics and post them later today.  

We had some people at the farm yesterday and the husband looked at Bella and said "oh my, is she pregnant?" . I said " yup with a whole goat herd by the looks of it" lol 

He had never seen a goat that big before lol.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Due to the sky falling and it raining all day. I will take pics tomorrow when rain is done.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Haha yeah it is ugly and snowing here!! None of my animals are happy about the cold white crap lol


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

This might be of some comfort, our kiko is doing the same exact thing--holding out on us. Our first kids!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Jessaba, Love your picture of the litter of gorgeous pyre puppies!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Thanks luvmynigis  

Well here is Bella and Oreo. Oreo was NOT interested in getting her pic taken lol


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh my goodness!!!! They are huge! Poor things!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Goodness! Poor girls!


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Ya that's probably doesn't feel to great.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

poor girls! I hope they go soon!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

WOW!! Hopefully the poor girl goes soon or she won't be able to lie down for fear of popping like an over inflated balloon!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

It takes Bella probably a good 5-10 mins to lay down or get up. She has a heck of a time poor girl. I bet she is ready for those little boogers to pop out as much as I am lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Aw poor girl! She must be so uncomfortable!!!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Did she have them yet?


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

No, she is still dragging this out and making me wait. :/


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Ah poor girl and poor you!  When was/is her due date??? I know you've probably posted it many times, sorry!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I'm not sure. I bought her in October and owner had no idea when she is due. They were sick and getting out of goats and hadn't wrote anything down :/ . Her udder is starting to get bigger. It isn't full though. Just keeping close eye on her until she looks close.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh my gosh! You sound so much like us! BTW, Oreo looks just like my goat Button, at least what I could see of her.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Poor Bella is so wide!! I'm expecting kids soon since it is around 25 for a low this week and we are suppose to get snow. (It doesn't snow much here) 

I bet she will wait til it snows and have them at night. Wait til it warms up this weekend PLEASE! Lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Prayers!!! Poor girl's gotta be uncomfortable! Hope it goes easily!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Here are some dark photos of Bella. The barn light bulbs need replacing and hubby just hasn't gotten to it yet lol. 

So here are dark barn photos of Bella and her huge belly. Oreo is not interested in having her pic taken. She keeps walking away


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

She's SOO big


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol what a sin! She is as wide as she is tall!! Looks like your going to have a litter of kids!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Yea she is starting to scare me with how many is inside that belly of hers! Can I hope for triplets?? Lol


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Better pictures tomorrow of Oreo too


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

:-o


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Goodness!!! She's so gigantic!!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

:girl:there are at least 8 in there :crazy: jk


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

HAHA 8?!?! Oh my goodness. The longer she goes the more I think she is having quads. (4 girls would be nice) lol


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my! she's looking like a minivan!!!! poor girl.... hope she goes soon!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

She's gotta have at least triplets! Possibly quads! Poor girl is gigantic!!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I just hope she goes soon! Both her and Oreo are driving me crazy with the waiting!


----------



## iiweazle (Sep 1, 2013)

I've never seen a girl that big!!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Gosh... Still can't believe it! Has she shown any signs of labor or has she bagged up?


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

No signs of labor yet...she is starting to form a bag. It's no where near full though. I wish I knew when she was bred. I have been watching her like a hawk. She doesn't seem to mind. She likes having her belly rubbed. 

I rub her belly daily just amazed she is still able to walk around with her belly as full as it is lol!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

iiweazle said:


> I've never seen a girl that big!!!!!


Hahaha I've seen pics of goats this big, but never owned one. We usually have twins with only having one goat delivering triplets. I do have another goat (Coco) who is as big as Oreo is and she is only 3 months pregnant.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Does she seem ANY closer to kidding?


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Man! That must really stink! I would DEFINITELY want to know her due date, that would be killing me! That's crazy about coco! Keep us updated, can't wait to see cute little kids frolicking in the meadow! :lol: LOL! Or at least cute kids


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Scottyhorse said:


> Does she seem ANY closer to kidding?


She is one day closer  !

When I started and bought goats they all came to me pregnant and I could tell right about when they went so it wasn't so bad.

The worst part is waiting and doing butt/udder checks daily and not having an exact date to go by.

If I had an estimated date that would be nice, but the people were getting out of goats and had no idea what date the goats were bred. :/

Oh well I'm ready for cute baby goats (prefer mostly girls) to be born!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

8 of them right? :thumbup:


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

So I happened upon this post and was wondering did she EVER have the babies or is she still pregnant?lol


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

NubianFan said:


> 8 of them right? :thumbup:


Hahaha. Triplets would be cool. 

No she is still keeping the babies inside. I am trying to wait patiently, but that isn't going too well.

She is one of those goats who isn't too crazy about letting me feel her udder, but I will try to sneak a feel tomorrow lol.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Sounds like your doe is using the does code of honor on you! Lol here is a link to it. http://goatsinthegarden.blogspot.com/2009/02/doe-code-of-honor.html?m=1


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Now I just stumbled across this and need to know when she busts! She is big! Never have I seen a pregnant goat that big! Wow!

North Mississippi


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hopefully she doesn't keep you waiting too much longer! I know...waiting is the worst part in these last weeks/days!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Do you have any pictures from recently to compare? It's been over a month since you got her, right?


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

clementegal said:


> Sounds like your doe is using the does code of honor on you! Lol here is a link to it. http://goatsinthegarden.blogspot.com/2009/02/doe-code-of-honor.html?m=1


 I know all about the doe code. My other does follow it well !

Scottyhorse , I posted a dark pic of her the other day (few posts up). I will get one of her today though.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

UPDATED PICS!! This is Bella and Oreo! Bella's udder has started to fill, but is not full so she has some time still! I checked today. I went out to get pics and Bella ran to me for me to rub her belly. Lol she is a mess!

Yes I have a Pipe taped to Bella. She has a habit of getting her head stuck in the fence :/ We call this the "hat of shame" .


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

She's gunna blow soon


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh my :lol:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

If she has eight somehow you are going to have to get one to me LOL
My prize for being ridiculous and guessing right. LOL :greengrin:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm guessing 3!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

NubianFan said:


> If she has eight somehow you are going to have to get one to me LOL My prize for being ridiculous and guessing right. LOL :greengrin:


Hahaha ROFL

I'm hoping she goes soon! 3 is a good number!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hb 9


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I am thinking 3


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm thinking 3 or 4


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I have one doe who always looks like she is carrying triplets she gets so big, but it is always triplets. 

I have others who have multiples but look like they are having one...

I'm stumped til she pops lol.

She sure was mouthy today (out of character for her since she rarely makes a sound, but it was raining) and putting her front feet on a block while back feet on ground as if getting babies into position! 

I have my fingers crossed she will go soon!!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hope she goes soon!!!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Let us know--excited for you!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Anything yet?


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

She hasn't had them as far as I know. Hubby been on goat watch and hasn't called saying "goat in labor". I have been busy taking dad to doctor and chemo appointments  

I will check her out tomorrow and see if her udder has got much bigger.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Please tell me Bella popped and you just forgot to post it?? She can't still be pregnant??


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

How is she?


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

fezz09 said:


> Please tell me Bella popped and you just forgot to post it?? She can't still be pregnant??


Agree!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

I can't wait to find out how many! She looked huge!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

It's been about 10 days.... She can't have NOT have had them, right? RIGHT?!?!?


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

She had to have had them. Right? I mean there's no way she's still got them in her belly, is there?


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

omgosh I hope she had them and youre so busy you couldn't post pics. LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

littlegoatgirl said:


> She had to have had them. Right? I mean there's no way she's still got them in her belly, is there?


I agree! :lol:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Sorry I haven't updated I have been super busy lately. Bottle babies given to me from a family member (their mom died..info in another post), and my dad was in the hospital....but

Lol unfortunately she is STILL pregnant. Maybe she is waiting for Christmas???? 
I hope so cause it is almost that time. I keep telling her that she needs to go soon. She just stares at me. I feel hooves in there and they are moving like crazy so she has at least two goats in there! 
I'll get a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh boy!


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm in the same boat with my pregnant doe. I keep chasing her around and staring at her. She just calmly stares at me and chews her cud, talking to me intermittently. 
Anyways, good luck with yours, and congrats on the bottle babe.


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Thats what mine is doing. Shes getting REALLY close though i think shes waiting for christmas day when im gone esting turkey and opening presents 20 minutes away. >:/ lol


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Luckily I'll be home this year. Sis is coming over this year. She lives next door so no biggie either way haha!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

how is Bella still pregnant? I bet she looks like she'll explode soon!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Ha, ha, ha--lol!
You poor thing, I know just what your going thru!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Goodness, that stinks!!!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Anything...?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Christmas babies!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Anything yet?


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I was really hoping to come on and find babies!! That poor little goat has the stretchiest skin around to STILL be cooking those kids and not exploding!!!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Me too! We've been checking back on this little (or should I say huge) lady. Hope all is well with her.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you seriously telling us she hasn't popped yet!?

Surely she has!!!

PLEASE send us some updates ... its been 2 months since you first posted!

Poor lady can't have slept much the last couple months ...

:twisted:Have you considered trying to scare her into labour with dire threats of humanitarian motivated C sections:twisted: ... lol.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

She must have kidded by now. Right? Please come on and update us!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Sorry guys for late update...dad has cancer and we have been dealing with that! 

However....Bella...has not kidded and even grown in size. I'm seriously wondering what is the deal lol.

I thought for sure we would have an army on the ground. So basically I have decided to see if our vet will do an ultrasound to see what is going on. (Will call Monday). She is pregnant I feel little hooves every now and then depending on how they lay. I don't get how she is still pregnant. (Shrugs) I don't know what else to do. We got her at the end of October. We have had her three months now. Ugh she is driving me crazy. 

We did have a goat abort today. I suspected Mocha was pregnant and saw her get knocked hard and she aborted a little girl with two months to go shortly after...ugh! Fun times here lol. My husband was disgusted by it. I was like "part of the job" 

So sorry to say no babies yet. I'll take an updated pic of her tomorrow. I'll try to get a hooha pic to see what everyone thinks.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Awe so sorry to hear about your dad!! Hopefully she goes soon!! I seriously can't believe she is STILL pregnant!!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Wow! Can she even lay down and get up any more lol.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

My goodness! Poor girl! I understand how you feel. I just had one that was so huge. The wait killed me. She had them Wed night!!! 3 very big boys! #3 was so big he got stuck! Hoping for small healthy babies for your girl. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well the bad thing is of course I have no due date , but we will continue to wait! Pics this afternoon when it warms up.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Here is Bella (with her hat of shame)

I thought I saw movement in her belly when I was taking a picture.

Who knows....


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Huge!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my! look at that face!!! the hat of shame :ROFL:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

nchen7 said:


> oh my! look at that face!!! the hat of shame :ROFL:


This is what happens when they don't listen and keep sticking their heads out of fence. Lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol! :lol: love the hat!!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

She is adorable! And huge! Hoping for babies soon so you can keep your sanity!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh my! I cannot believe she still hasn't had them! I might just use that "hat of shame"--my goat loves to get her head stuck!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

We use the hat of shame A LOT! Luckily all the other girls have learned and haven't got stuck in a while, just wish Bella would learn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Anything yet?? I still cannot believe this!:/


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Nope I think I'm going to start squeezing lol! We do look a lot closer though !!  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol! That would drive me crazy bit knowing the due date!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow!! At this rate my doe Ruby is gonna kid first!! I thought for sure Bella would pop first!! Fingers crossed she goes soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Heffer_Nite (Jan 7, 2013)

What happened to your big lady? How many did she finally have?


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

We have sold Bella and a bunch of our goats.  My dad needs round the clock care and is not doing well. It was getting too much for us. We didn't sell them all, but just cut down a lot.

I have been promised the new owners will tell me how many she has and I will update as soon as I know anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh I'm so sorry, that really stinks! Prayers for you and your dad, hopefully everything is okay


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I appreciate the prayers, he is on his death bed and probably won't be around much longer  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

I am so terribly sorry


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers for you and your family :hug:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Thanks. Liz I'm so sorry about binkey 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

